# Hickory Stair Treads



## dokuhaku (Sep 15, 2008)

My bread and butter for all these years has been the big box stores. I have encountered many staircases on these jobs and have great success in producing beautiful staircases with prefinished hardwood flooring. However, I have had few chances to work on projects involving solid treads.
This week I will be starting on the following:



















This is my plan:
The treads and risers are to match the hickory flooring (not shown) in the main room adjacent to this foyer. I plan to make rosin paper templates with the aid of a compass. These I will transfer to MDF templates, accounting for the overhang. After checking these on-site, I will manufacture the treads at the shop.
Esteemed members, I am calling upon your experience to shed light on the holes in my plan. How much time _should_ it take. What would _you_ charge for this project (6 curved/open, 6 pie, 6 box)? The bottom step is 8 feet at its longest point.
Thank you in advance for your feedback. I am excited to get this assignment and am confident I will be successful. Still, I am not a Master and I am always open to suggestions.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I would probably do it for around $3500.00 not including materials.

Your plan sounds good to me. I would probably build on site though.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Big Dave is right in there with the bid...have you thought about the outside hand rail? And why was it framed in such a way(the last tread is wider where it meets the wall). I`m not sure if that`s a code issue in your area. At any rate...the curved skirt with the miter for the risers...and the hand rail will be the challenge. You will need to build a clamping system for the rail right on the treads (with blocks and parallel clamps). It can be done another way! Make a flat clamping jig out of ply...transfer the curve to the ply with pencil lines and build blocks to follow the line or one curved backer board...then use parallel clamps. I hope you`ve done this before. Let us know how it goes. Rick


----------

